# Fixing Lights to Pillar Cap



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

We have pillar caps on our gateposts like these https://www.wickes.co.uk/Marsh...H7HgjxRdqWF5_BpihoCl_8QAvD_BwE

and are looking to get some post lights. However all the lights I have seen so far have a flat base so I'm wondering how they will fix to the pillar cap. Is there a universal type fitting that I need to create a flat surface for the lights to then bolt onto ?

All advice appreciated

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Link not working.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Link not working.


https://www.wickes.co.uk/Marshalls-Cast-Smooth-Pillar-Cap-Stone---Grey-380-x-380-x-50mm/p/210892

Working now ?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Taxboy said:


> https://www.wickes.co.uk/Marshalls-Cast-Smooth-Pillar-Cap-Stone---Grey-380-x-380-x-50mm/p/210892
> 
> Working now ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Yep, and your going to struggle with out some improvising. Do you have the lights or have you seen some that you would like?


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

You could try and find a light on a pole and drill a hole (with a core drill bit), i can imagine a globe shape would look decent, or on your travels have a look to see if anybody else has solved the problem.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Yep, and your going to struggle with out some improvising. Do you have the lights or have you seen some that you would like?


Something like this https://www.wayfair.co.uk/lighting/...ight-pedestal-light-lantern-head-uel2125.html

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Taxboy said:


> Something like this https://www.wayfair.co.uk/lighting/...ight-pedestal-light-lantern-head-uel2125.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


That's a shame I've literally just thrown 4 like that away. But to fit them they need to go onto a flat top. So it's either change your caps for flat ones or making a cement plinth on each one to seat them on, not a straight forward task on them smooth faced caps.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Taxboy said:


> Something like this https://www.wayfair.co.uk/lighting/...ight-pedestal-light-lantern-head-uel2125.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


With a bit of improvisation as suggested, if the base of these is hollow, they may well sit over the point enough, that you could fix them down and then fill the small gap around the base either with some cement mixed or possibly if small enough, some dark coloured sealant...

Another option - if you can find a lamp that the base cap were you fix it comes off, then see if a local blacksmith / bodyshop even, can cut you some metal and bend it to shape of the ridge cap (which you can then paint) and then fix the lamp to this ?

Hope you get it sorted :thumb:


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

What are you doing with the cable?
Grind/shape the top of the post to suit the fitting?
It would take very little to shape/make a metal fitting to mount the lamp on. It could be stuck to the post with polyurethane adhesive.
Body filler P38 etc is also another way of making something that can be easily shaped/painted/drilled etc.
It occurs to me to ask, are things on top of posts not vulnerable to being caught/knocked etc. I'm sure they would be with the things I try and carry through the gate.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Sh1ner said:


> What are you doing with the cable?
> Grind/shape the top of the post to suit the fitting?
> It would take very little to shape/make a metal fitting to mount the lamp on. It could be stuck to the post with polyurethane adhesive.
> Body filler P38 etc is also another way of making something that can be easily shaped/painted/drilled etc.
> It occurs to me to ask, are things on top of posts not vulnerable to being caught/knocked etc. I'm sure they would be with the things I try and carry through the gate.


The cable is already fitted through the centre of pillar to the existing lights. Our electrician has now had a look and thinks he can remove the bases to the existing lights to reuse them. The lights are on the brick pillars that flank the entrance drive and have never had any issues to date so hopefully we won't need a total redesign

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------

